# Z Series vs. F Series



## rosborn

Been having a discussion with a friend concerning the Felt Z Series vs. the F Series. He was of the opinion that only old people ride the Z Series and that there was/is no way that Felt sells as many Z Series bikes as they do F Series bikes. By the way, he rides a F4 SL. So, my question is - anyone have any idea what the ratio might be between the two bikes as far as sales figures are concerned?

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## Superdave3T

rosborn said:


> Been having a discussion with a friend concerning the Felt Z Series vs. the F Series. He was of the opinion that only old people ride the Z Series and that there was/is no way that Felt sells as many Z Series bikes as they do F Series bikes. By the way, he rides a F4 SL. So, my question is - anyone have any idea what the ratio might be between the two bikes as far as sales figures are concerned?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rob


yes, I'd guess it is about 7:6 F to Z series. We have more versions of the F series model however and we've been selling "f" bikes since the 1990s, so there is a bit more history with that frame geometry platform.

The Z series bike is the "do everything" geometry and often suits the novice rider's position and adaptive riding style.

-SD


----------



## UpStroke

SuperdaveFelt said:


> yes, I'd guess it is about 7:6 F to Z series. We have more versions of the F series model however and we've been selling "f" bikes since the 1990s, so there is a bit more history with that frame geometry platform.
> 
> The Z series bike is the "do everything" geometry and often suits the novice rider's position and adaptive riding style.
> 
> -SD


Superdave,
Is the AR series a combination of Z and F geometry?


----------



## mjengstrom

I believe some of the Garmin - Slipstream Team ride Z frames, but maybe its just the older riders.  

When I was looking at Felt bikes, I probably would have chosen a Z over an F because the geometry of the Z was better suited for me. I have longer legs and a shorter torso. Also - I was looking at the z25 vs. F3 SL and the carbon on the Z25 was also better than the F3 SL. Ultimately, I ended up choosing a Cervelo RS instead, but I think the Z series Felts are great bikes, and not just for old people.


----------



## Superdave3T

UpStroke said:


> Superdave,
> Is the AR series a combination of Z and F geometry?


I wouldn't say that is entirely accurate. The AR has a slightly slacker seat angle on some sizes. It does have a taller head tube than the F, but not quite as tall as the Z. The AR has a horizontal top tube (Z is sloping) and it has a shorter front center than the F AND the Z. The fit on the AR is unique, and I would not say it is "between" the F and Z. In general, the AR is a bit shorter in reach than the F series bikes, and in the 58cm and 61cm, it is even slightly shorter than the Z series, albeit lower.


----------



## BigSur

Superdave,

I do triathlons and prefer road bars over aerobars drops, for handling advantages. Would it better to get an AR and add clipons, or a Tri bike and swap out the aero drops for road handles + clipons?


----------



## Superdave3T

*Ar*



BigSur said:


> Superdave,
> 
> I do triathlons and prefer road bars over aerobars drops, for handling advantages. Would it better to get an AR and add clipons, or a Tri bike and swap out the aero drops for road handles + clipons?



The AR would be the ideal bike for you. The frame's geometry is designed for drop handlebars, a TT/Tri frame would likely be 5-6cm too low for drop handlebars. Use a "below the bar" clip on, like Felt's Tri Kit, Profile T2 or Jammer, Oval Concepts, or HED's clip lites which can be set up similarly. 3T also has a slick new integrated bar. The ideal set up would position your arm rests at the same height as the top portion of the road bar, and the extensions lower than the hand position provided by the brake hoods.

Enjoy,
-SD


----------



## BigSur

Great advice SD, thanks! Does the AR come with a steeper seat angle option on the seat post? 73.5 SA (on a 54cm frame) seems pretty slack for an aero position.


----------



## Superdave3T

BigSur said:


> Great advice SD, thanks! Does the AR come with a steeper seat angle option on the seat post? 73.5 SA (on a 54cm frame) seems pretty slack for an aero position.


Well 73.5SA is pretty slack for an aero position, but you asked about a ROAD handlebar, whcih effectively needs a road position, the two (steep SA w/ upright road bars) do not coincide well.

There are two seatpost options for the AR and getting an effective 74-75 degree position is possible, but you won't be able to go too steep with road bars and upright head tubes, steep riding positions are what tri bikes are made for. ITU riders like our Olympic gold medal winning Jan Frodeno and Emma Snowsill use drop bars, clip ons, and 73-75 degree seat tube angles effectively.


-SD


----------



## BigSur

Thanks again for the info SD. Do you know when the AR1's will be released? If not in '09, will there be a new color scheme released in 2010?


----------



## UpStroke

SuperdaveFelt said:


> The AR would be the ideal bike for you. The frame's geometry is designed for drop handlebars, a TT/Tri frame would likely be 5-6cm too low for drop handlebars. Use a "below the bar" clip on, like Felt's Tri Kit, Profile T2 or Jammer, Oval Concepts, or HED's clip lites which can be set up similarly. 3T also has a slick new integrated bar. The ideal set up would position your arm rests at the same height as the top portion of the road bar, and the extensions lower than the hand position provided by the brake hoods.
> 
> Enjoy,
> -SD












This pic is a little old. My compact 7900 crank is in. The yellow
pedals are gone.


----------



## Shapfoto

I am also torn between an F and a Z. I am a beginning road biker (I've been trail riding for about 15 years). I am stuck between the Z100 and F95 - I need to keep the price under 1,000. I feel like I should have the more aggressive position the F offers because that's what I'm used to on my Mt. Bike (a 96 Fisher Big Sur) but I'm not used to long rides either so the geometry on the Z100 may be mor comfortable to start...ant advice?


----------



## Bike Flyer

I went with the Z series for the comfortable ride position. I purchased the z bike to train for mtb races. If possible try out both back to back and go from there.


----------

